
Milk Fat Intake and Telomere Length in US Adults: The Role of Milk Fat Fraction - bookofjoe
https://new.hindawi.com/journals/omcl/2019/1574021/
======
mark_l_watson
interesting:

“” For each 1 percentage point increase in milk fat consumed (e.g., 1% to 2%),
adults had more than 4 years of additional biological aging. ””

~~~
schmookeeg
So if I drink whole milk, and whole milk is 3.5% milkfat, then I guess I've
been drinking myself out of 14 years of life?

...but those 14 years would be spent drinking the dishwater we know as skim
milk. So I think it's a fair trade. :)

On my deathbed will I curse buttercup the cow.

~~~
growlist
Indeed. I'd rather not drink milk at all than drink skimmed milk.

